# iFone=iPhone??



## wiithepeople (Oct 7, 2007)

I saw this iphone replica (iFone)on Dealextreme and was just wondering what are the differences between iPhone and iFone? Anyone who has one?

Thanks


----------



## JPH (Oct 7, 2007)

If you buy anything from Dealextreme, it's a cheap immitation from China.

So, no they aren't the same thing.


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> I saw this iphone replica (iFone)on Dealextreme and was just wondering what are the differences between iPhone and iFone? Anyone who has one?
> 
> Thanks


Dude...how can you not tell?


----------



## Nero (Oct 7, 2007)

iFone sounds like a bootleg iPhone...


----------



## j5c077 (Oct 7, 2007)

looks cheap


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 7, 2007)

I f'ing hate the companies that make Apple ripoffs. First those fake iPods, then fake Macs, and now a fake iPhone? God that pisses me off so badly.

(btw first post with my new sig/ava combo, yay)


----------



## Urza (Oct 7, 2007)

159USD unlocked is a pretty damn good price.


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, it's fake, but some people say it works pretty well...

- Sam


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> 159USD unlocked is a pretty damn good price.


For an iFone it's a rip off.


----------



## wiithepeople (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 7 2007, 10:37 PM)
> 159USD unlocked is a pretty damn good price.
> 
> 
> ...



Really? There is cheaper than $159?


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 7, 2007)

I like this better then the iphone.........


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's an iFone, NOT an iPhone. iPhone is superior compared to this rubbish.


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Oct 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE said:
> ...


You sure about that?


----------



## Tokas (Oct 7, 2007)

What is the difference between iPhone and iFone??


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Tokas @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> What is the difference between iPhone and iFone??


One is made by satan another is made by a asian guy in his garage who got a college degree in electrons and programming


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 7, 2007)

So the asian guy makes the iPhone?

http://www.meizume.com/showthread.php?t=720

It ain't no iPhone but it damn well will be better than it.  I will buy it in Beijing next year for sure.


----------



## wiithepeople (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE(Tokas @ Oct 7 2007, 05:33 PM)
> What is the difference between iPhone and iFone??
> 
> 
> ...



LOL good one. (satan is sony, rite?)

EDIT: sorry i meant satan is apple


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sony and apple(atleast not the macs)


----------



## Urza (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 159USD unlocked is a pretty damn good price.
> ...


Link me to a better priced iFone.


----------



## INTERNETS (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Tokas @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> What is the difference between iPhone and iFone??



Software.


----------



## HyoImowano (Oct 8, 2007)

Also, this iFone clone thingy doesn't have WiFi, but from what I've heard (at least in the initial run) the iPhone's WiFi messed up networks.


----------



## Harsky (Oct 8, 2007)

Whoo. Now I can look like the trendies but without forking out tons of money for it.


----------



## Westside (Oct 8, 2007)

This is still the cheapest iphone:


----------



## Modrak (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Tokas @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> What is the difference between iPhone and iFone??


Go buy it, you're the target market dude...


----------



## Modrak (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(HyoImowano @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> Also, this iFone clone thingy doesn't have WiFi, but from what I've heard (at least in the initial run) the iPhone's WiFi messed up networks.


yeah, you mean the university wifi failing after some iPhones connected ? if you'd follow this to the end, it was other, totally unrelated problem...only happened to be at the same time...


----------



## Modrak (Oct 8, 2007)

Are you really not getting this ? Look at the demonstration video of that shit and then go to the Apple Store and play with a real iPhone. Then go decide


----------



## Harsky (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> This is still the cheapest iphone:


NOW EVERYTIME IS 9.41 TIME


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> This is still the cheapest iphone:


no i know cheaper, the paper card that is shaped like an iphone


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 8, 2007)

I know even cheaper, IMAGINARY iphone!


----------



## Switchy (Oct 8, 2007)

For one, it looks ugly as hell.


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Oct 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > This is still the cheapest iphone:
> ...


----------



## cubin' (Oct 8, 2007)

It's good for the price, Iphone is a bit of a ripoff at the moment. 


"I f'ing hate the companies that make Apple ripoffs. First those fake iPods, then fake Macs, and now a fake iPhone? God that pisses me off so badly."

What's wrong with it? Apple make enough money. I don't see anything wrong with copying a design and selling it for 10 times cheaper


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 8, 2007)

With the way things are going now, I will be making ALOT of money.


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 8, 2007)

YES! Now I can talk on my iFone while playing the Vii!


----------



## Trulen (Oct 8, 2007)

"Waring:  *It will break the law* without authorized by TOMOTO Inc,.
If you use 'iFone' logo on any electronic products"

Gotta love those Chinese to English translations.


----------



## Urza (Oct 8, 2007)

I've watched a few reviews, and the P168 iFone actually looks to be a pretty decent phone.


----------



## Modrak (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> It's good for the price, Iphone is a bit of a ripoff at the moment.
> 
> 
> "I f'ing hate the companies that make Apple ripoffs. First those fake iPods, then fake Macs, and now a fake iPhone? God that pisses me off so badly."
> ...


copy the design and...umm...no, everyone buys their iPod just to look at...I bet noone really uses it.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes I'm sure that's the case modrak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lawlz


----------



## syxed (Oct 8, 2007)

umm does no one see the buttons?
this obviously doesn't have a touch screen. especially not multi touch. the entire point of the iphone is gone. forget wifi. 159 for a phone with a big screen but crappy software is a huge ripoff.


----------



## Urza (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(syxed @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> this obviously doesn't have a touch screen.


It obviously does.


----------



## lunatix (Oct 8, 2007)

It has a touch screen


----------



## wiithepeople (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah go look up ifone on youtube and you will see...


----------



## TaMs (Oct 8, 2007)

iFone > iPhone
That actually sounds pretty good for umm... 159$ cellphone. : D
And that screen seems to be better than i'd imagine.
Ectually i could get that because it seems to be better than my current one and with more features, but dunno if i want touchscreen.


----------



## syxed (Oct 8, 2007)

ok. im sorry. it has a touch screen, but not multitouch. so no typing on it.
i dont have an iphone nor do i want one, but this does not compare to the actual iphone in terms of features. and the UI is incredibly ugly.


----------



## Javacat (Oct 8, 2007)

Does this iFone run windows mobile?




QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> So the asian guy makes the iPhone?
> 
> http://www.meizume.com/showthread.php?t=720
> 
> It ain't no iPhone but it damn well will be better than it.Â I will buy it in Beijing next year for sure.


That's what I'm holding out for. Built in GPS ftw


----------



## Urza (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(syxed @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> ok. im sorry. it has a touch screen, but not multitouch. so no typing on it.
> i dont have an iphone nor do i want one, but this does not compare to the actual iphone in terms of features. and the UI is incredibly ugly.


Its obviously not an iPhone, but appears to be a pretty good phone in its own regards.

Also, what does multitouch have to do with typing?


----------



## superrob (Oct 8, 2007)

Its just a PDA


----------



## Urza (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(superrob @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> Its just a PDA


+ phone.


----------



## WK416 (Oct 9, 2007)

Gee... If they even put in a touch screen, I wonder what next-gen bootlegs will be like.


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2007)

Look at it this way: 

- a big screen 
- microSD support 
- mp3 player 
- movie player 
- touch screen 
- PDA functions (organizer/contact book/memos/stuff)
- mobile phone (*dual sim*, for provider mix-and-matching  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
- digital camera 

All that for $150   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When you look at it that way, it ain't that bad


----------



## Modrak (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> Look at it this way:
> 
> - a big screen
> - microSD support
> ...



Looks nice on paper...
so would you buy it ?


----------



## Urza (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Modrak @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> Looks nice on paper...
> so would you buy it ?


Looks nice in video too.

http://youtube.com/results?search_query=p168


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Modrak @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> Looks nice on paper...
> so would you buy it ?


I don't really like all-in-one devices. I only use the phone for calls and texting. So if I ever considered the iFone, it would be as a telephone only, and I wouldn't care much for extra options, and all the tasty tasty extras of that phone would fall on deaf ears  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If this was available in a local store, and if I was looking for a phone, I'd be tempted, though   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Depends on build quality and software.


----------



## arctic_flame (Oct 9, 2007)

http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=iphone


----------



## amptor (Oct 9, 2007)

heh off topic but I just bought a couple gucci items from china and the chenglish/engrish whatever you want to call it is very foolish.  I mean come on, they spell most words right but misspell some almost on purpose.  Maybe they do that so you know that you aren't buying authentic goods.  At least they spell GUCCI correctly, that's the main part that counts.  If it said Guchi that'd be so off.  Man.. main reason they make counterfeits of expensive stuff (rolex, prada, apple) is because it obviously is overpriced.  However apple is on the lower end of the scale when you compare it to something that is less useful such as a luxury watch.  I mean, look at it this way.. you can buy an apple ipod shuffle 1gb for $79 at the store, or you can buy a fake 1gb shuffle for $29 + s/h on the internet.  The price difference is not HUGE and you might as well get the $79 one if you want to be sure to have the least problems.  Plus an apple ipod is not an mp3 player, fake ones are not apple media players.. so there's a pretty large difference.

This phone is interesting but I feel it is best for the faux enthusiast..if you aren't sure about it but think it is sorta neat, I'd suggest not buying it.  Plus I'm happy with my motorola razr phone and now they have razrs that can get broadcast tv for free I think.  motorola razr v3cc or something, I'm not sure the model name.  And everyone knows universally that nokia makes the phones with the most gimmicks, better than apple.


----------



## Urza (Oct 9, 2007)

I can't stand the RAZRs. Terrible keypad, laggy and lacking software, horrid screen, below average call quality.

Only good thing about it is that it feels like you could drop it off a building without it breaking.

Have yet to use the v9s though. Heard they're better in quite a few respects.


----------



## JPH (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> I can't stand the RAZRs. Terrible keypad, laggy and lacking software, horrid screen, below average call quality.
> 
> Only good thing about it is that it feels like you could drop it off a building without it breaking.
> 
> Have yet to use the v9s though. Heard they're better in quite a few respects.



The OLD RAZRs are what sucked.

They were the flimmiest shit on the market.
I broke mine a week after I got it (My brother threw it on my bed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [believe it or not])
The new one's impressive though. Touchscreen...stronger plastic...

This is my phone (cept it's all black, excluding the top of it)


----------



## Urza (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> The new one's impressive though. Touchscreen...stronger plastic...


The v9s have a touch screen?

Snap.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Oct 10 2007 said:


> This phone is interesting but I feel it is best for the faux enthusiast..if you aren't sure about it but think it is sorta neat, I'd suggest not buying it.Â Plus I'm happy with my motorola razr phone and now they have razrs that can get broadcast tv for free I think.Â motorola razr v3cc or something, I'm not sure the model name.Â And everyone knows universally that nokia makes the phones with the most gimmicks, better than apple.




lol all razr suckz nokia make the best phones...what gimmicks? nokia pwnz u n ur gucci watch


----------



## WK416 (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm currently using a Razr (no touch screen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I got one when they were running some deal. Don't remember the details. To be honest, I could care less what phone I have (as long as it lasts and has a decent UI, no need for anything besides making calls and keeping numbers) since I know anything we have now is nothing compared to the lowest cell phones they have in Japan.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have LG VX8700... the only thing stopping it from being a truly great phone is Verizon. They block me from putting on my own apps


----------



## Javacat (Oct 12, 2007)

For anyone interested, a mini review.


The guy that did that review is a hardware/software hacker and is one of the emulator developers for the GP2X. He made the PSX emulator for it (which performs beyond everyones expectations).


----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Javacat @ Oct 12 2007 said:


> For anyone interested, a mini review.
> 
> 
> The guy that did that review is a hardware/software hacker and is one of the emulator developers for the GP2X.


And apparently a phone salesman   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The review is positive, but he's selling iFones, so his review could have been positively biased. 




On an unrelated note, the specs of this phone, at the price of $150, are sort of tempting, and people are already trying to crack the OS and port Linux on the thing (of course). I think that if the manufacturer made the phone OS open source, the iFone would overtake the iPhone in sales


----------



## Urza (Oct 23, 2007)

A CHALLENGER APPEARS

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7820


----------



## Harsky (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> A CHALLENGER APPEARS
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7820


Damn, still no FM radio. Yes, that is a selling point to me.


----------



## superrob (Oct 24, 2007)

Hmm i seen somewhere that the iFone was the first ;S

But anyway its just a pocket pc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And no multitouch sucks.


----------



## Urza (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(superrob @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> Hmm i seen somewhere that the iFone was the first ;S


It was released first, but after the iPhone was announced.


----------

